# Can cory catfish eggs handle a water chemistry change?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

The reason I ask is because one of my friends would like to give me a batch of her cory eggs (bronze),can cory catfish eggs handle a water chemistry change?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

absolutely.....just make sure you keep them warm enough...78-82 F..


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 to loha

LOL you can pick them and bounce them on the table like killie fish eggs

My dad used to say "No bounce, no life" Meaning that if they didn't bounce they were not fertile


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

lohachata said:


> absolutely.....just make sure you keep them warm enough...78-82 F..


Thanks! I will tell her! Thanks A Aquatics! Lol!! I would love to see that!!


----------

